# Website Closure is cancelled! We're staying open!



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 18, 2018)

When this forum was created more than 10 years ago, there wasn't much Lightroom information available, Lightroom experts were few and far between, and the official Adobe forums were virtually unusable.

Times have changed though. The world now revolves around social media and instant answers. There's a vast amount of how-to information available on the web. Adobe's help forums and bug report forums are now an excellent source of information and fast support, and their automated search means most people find the information they need without even having to post.

Lightroom's continued success means I'm busier than ever, and being pulled in too many different directions. I'm sure that's true of our other Guru's too. It's time to reassess how I can offer the most help in the Lightroom community, as it continues to grow and develop over the next 10 years.

The atmosphere and style of help we've cultivated here is something I'm very proud of, but I've come to realise that it's due to the way WE treat people, rather than the website we're using.Therefore, after consulting with Lightroom's managers and others, I've come to the decision that it's time to close this forum. By consolidating our efforts on the official Adobe forums, we can continue to offer Lightroom users the best support possible.

We've built a wonderful community here over the last 10 years, and as I refocus my efforts in the support of the Lightroom World, I hope you'll all continue to join me on the Lightroom Queen blog, on Twitter and Facebook, and our entire team of Guru's on Adobe's help forums and bug report forums.

*EDIT - you guys are coming up with some pretty compelling arguments, so I'm looking at options... hold that thought (and feel free to continue convincing me that the forum should stay open!!)

EDIT 23 February - WE'RE STAYING OPEN!!!! Read all about it here[COLOR]*


----------



## Zenon (Feb 18, 2018)

I'm sorry to see this place close it's doors. It has been every helpful with the short time I was a member. If I can't find an answer somewhere else I come here. I don't have the history but thanks Victoria for this place, to the mods/gurus and all that helped finding solutions.


----------



## Gnits (Feb 18, 2018)

Disappointed.


----------



## MarkNicholas (Feb 18, 2018)

Shocked ! but not entirely surprised.


----------



## Norfolk Lad (Feb 18, 2018)

A sad day.  This forum has been a great source of help and advice over the years and I'll be sorry to lose it.  I find it far more difficult to find answers in the Adobe forums.  But a huge thank you to you, Victoria, for setting it up you and your Gurus for running it for the past 10 years and always prompt and constructive responses.


----------



## Bob_B (Feb 18, 2018)

Yes, I'm very sad to hear this forum will close. Thanks to Victoria and all who made it so successful. I will miss it.


----------



## Philippe Coudé du Foresto (Feb 18, 2018)

While I respect your decision, I regret it. This forum was very clear and helpful and, as Jeremy said, the Adobe's forum are not so easy to use to find answer.
Anyway, many thanks Victoria for your work, and I'll continue to follow your blog.


----------



## Bruce J (Feb 18, 2018)

Sad, shocked, in denial (this can't really be happening!).  Reading the latest on this forum has been one of my morning rituals for many years.  I've learned a lot and I've become a more competent LR user.  Occasionally, I've even had one of my own questions answered.  Thanks to everyone who's contributed for their time and civility.  You are all wonderful people - Victoria, you're the best.  I won't say that I'll see you on the Adobe fora because I still find them much more difficult to use, but I will wish you the best in your future endeavors.  Cheers all,

Bruce


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 18, 2018)

Thanks for all the words of support guys. I know this is a shock, and it's something I've debated long and hard, because it's been a massive part of my life for the last 10+ years too.

A couple of you mentioned that Adobe's forums aren't so easy to use, so let me know what bits trip you up and I'll try to put some tutorial blog posts together to help to you find the information you need and post when you can't (or when you just want to say hello!)  They're pretty good when you get the hang of them. Don't forget, almost every question ever asked is in my books, and I do offer email support with its purchase too.


----------



## Duncanh (Feb 18, 2018)

Great shame, most days I'd pop in, read the new posts and pick up snippets of information, very useful. Also posted some questions and all the great contributors here very helpful and friendly.
Victoria you've done a great job, appreciate how this decision must have been very hard for you. Thank you for your books, blogs and this forum, really help me particularly when I first started with Lightroom. Received your LR Classic CC The Missing FAQ 2018 book recently, bigger and more comprehensive than I was expecting, really great. First thing I wanted to understand was using Classic & CC together,  wasn't expecting it to be covered (well it is FAQ for Classic) but found it straight away, it does seem to have all the answers. Highly recommended.
Thanks to Victoria and all the knowledgable contributors here, you've really helped me to get to grips with LR.


----------



## Gnits (Feb 18, 2018)

I despair at the thought of using Adobe forums.

A few quick links would be useful. Eg. 

Lightroom Classic bug reports.
Lightroom Announcements.... now that the Lightroom Journal has disappeared and I now have to search another anonymous Adobe web site just to find the Lightroom announcements.

The only time I ever got a positive experience from Adobe forums was specifically related to using JavaScript with InDesign. I think there were a few gurus who understood the questions and provided real answers.

Thanks for all you have done to date. Best wishes on your future activity. 

I sense my own time with Lr might be drawing to a close, as I have started to use Capture One already for tethered capture and further excursions into Capture One is inevitable.  I have stopped recommending Lr anymore, as it takes too long for me to explain the difference between Lr Classic and Lr CC. 

The wheel turns.


----------



## Duncanh (Feb 18, 2018)

Just been to look at the Adobe help forum, never needed it before 
Is there a way of listing all the new posts ? Just seems to have "Recent Discussions" for last couple of hours also doesn't have threads in categories.
Missing this forum already.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 18, 2018)

Duncan,
That tripped me up for a while, too. Here's a better URL:
Community: Lightroom Classic CC | Adobe Community


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Feb 18, 2018)

Hal P Anderson said:


> That tripped me up for a while, too. Here's a better URL:
> Community: Lightroom Classic CC | Adobe Community


I didn't know this one, when i visit the Adobe community (very rarely because of this forum) i go to Lightroom Classic CC | Photoshop Family Customer Community 
So, what's the best place to be?


----------



## Bernard (Feb 18, 2018)

What a pitty !!
A software is only as good as the information you have available to use it properly. Your book and this forum were the best sources to use LR .
Some people say that Capture One is a better software than LR. I tried it several times and I tend to agree, but when you have a problem you are stuck, alone in your corner, with very little help or information.
I agree as well concerning Adobe forum, a lot of bels and wisles but not easy to use.
Bernard


----------



## Duncanh (Feb 18, 2018)

Thanks Hal that's better (but not as good as here !!), Cheers
Roelof, that appears to be a different forum, is that an Adobe forum ?


----------



## Jimmsp (Feb 18, 2018)

Ugh - not the news I wanted to see this morning.  I certainly will miss this forum, the interaction, and the people.
I will probably miss the people the most. This is one of the few places that I can go on the internet where the conversation stays professional, sane, and non personal.
Victoria, I can understand your decision and wish you luck, and success going forward. I hope you find what you are looking for.

As I think about it as I write this, Adobe would be well served if they just took over this site.
Victoria, despite what you might think and hope, Adobe will not and cannot be 1/2 the site that this is.


----------



## Jimmsp (Feb 18, 2018)

As I breakthrough my unhappiness - I forgot to say:

Thank You for a wonderful 10 years,
and 
Thank You to the staff and gurus.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Feb 18, 2018)

Duncanh said:


> Roelof, that appears to be a different forum, is that an Adobe forum ?


Yes, that's an Adobe forum too. Is this redundant, another view at the same postings or does it serve a different purpose?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 18, 2018)

There are two different forums. The "Family" forum is the official forum for reporting potential bugs and for making feature requests. That's the forum that the "Bug Report / Feature Request" link at the top of this page directs to. It is monitored by Adobe staff, though many ordinary users (such as several of the Gurus from this forum) will contribute help and commentary where they can. Being the official feature request site, there's a voting system that allows users to add their own "+1" to ideas, such that hopefully Adobe takes note of the more popular suggestions and considers them for implementation. 

The "Community" forum is known as the Adobe U2U (user-to-user) forum, which is the typical place for Lightroom users to look for help with problems they are having (much like this forum in fact). It is occasionally manned by Adobe staff, but mostly it's users helping users (again, just like this site). 

So there is a lot of crossover between the two sites, and often the same "helping" users will pop up in both.


----------



## mcasan (Feb 18, 2018)

Victoria,

Much thanks to you and the admin team who have made this site the best Lr support site!!!   Nothing at Adobe replaces this site.

I wish you and the team every success wherever the future takes you!!!


----------



## LouieSherwin (Feb 18, 2018)

Roelof Moorlag said:


> So, what's the best place to be?



Well here of course! But...

I am very bummed to loose this resource. It has pretty much been a part of my daily routine to check in here to see what is happening with Lightroom, what can I learn and how can I help. The activity here is  just right, enough to cover almost any aspect of using LIghtroom but not so much to be overwhelmed. And most importantly has been the respectful tone that has been firmly but gently insisted upon.

I am going to really miss the intimacy engendered by this small group of dedicated guru's and contributors. It is not something that is easily found in an online community.

Thank you Victoria for carrying the torch for the last 10 years and I wish you the best in your next endeavors.

-louie


----------



## Replytoken (Feb 18, 2018)

Very sad news.  This forum and its members have been a part of my daily life since I joined ten years ago, and I will miss it greatly.  I want to thank Victoria for all that she has done to gather a great group of moderators and gurus over the years and set a warm and welcoming tone in the forum.  I wish her all the best in her next endeavors.

Thank you,

--Ken


----------



## stevevp (Feb 18, 2018)

Shocked here too. There's nowhere else that I have received so much considerate and expert help and I try and visit at least once a day. I really cannot imagine the Adobe site will be anywhere near a substitute as I have never fathomed the rhyme or reason of the organisation (is there any?) but will give it ago. 
Thanks to you Victoria and the gurus for all your help. :(


----------



## Tom Hogarty (Feb 18, 2018)

Thank you Victoria.  I have many thoughts and emotions on this topic but I'll limit myself to the following:  

Lightroom's continued success wouldn't exist if it wasn't for the support of this community
This community wouldn't have thrived without this sentiment, "The atmosphere and style of help we've cultivated here is something I'm very proud of, but I've come to realise that it's due to the way WE treat people, rather than the website we're using."
If there's anything we can do on Adobe's managed platforms(Help forums and bug reporting forums) to help ease this transition please let me know.  We're also investing in more modern approaches to feedback including interactions within the application. 

Sincerely,
Tom Hogarty
Adobe Systems


----------



## LRList001 (Feb 18, 2018)

Thank you Victoria.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Feb 18, 2018)

@Tom Hogarty I think if there is one thing Adobe could do it is to bring some predictability to its interactions with forum users.  Frequently a posting will be put up that catches an employees attention, and you get a quick, accurate answer, or you get a commitment to address a bug and it actually happens.  Then all too often you get another similar result and nothing; another and you get a response "we are taking care of it" and years pass with no followup.

I personally just stopped going there in favor of here and a couple other places because of the complete inconsistency; I felt like I was wasting my time.

It's hard to interact with Adobe when they are all over the place, from wonderful and responsive to being ignored, to hybrids of both.  Tell people what to expect -- maybe it's user-to-user only and we should expect nothing.  Maybe it should be like MIcrosoft, someone is assigned to follow up after X days if user-to-user does not resolve people's issues.  Whatever it is, tell us -- then stick to it.


----------



## camner (Feb 18, 2018)

Very sorry to see this happening, but thanks for 10 great years.

A challenge that any "official" forum has is its sheer size (this isn't specific to Adobe).  That makes it very difficult to wade through search results to find something useful to resolve the issue one is having.  Finding a needle in a haystack is much easier when the haystack is smaller! Personally, I have always found the "unofficial" forums/sites that crop up around a good product to be far superior to the company-sponsored resources.  Going to an Apple, Microsoft, Adobe, etc. forum is always a last resort, and usually takes much more time and effort.

The large size also makes curating the forum more difficult.  And by "curate" I don't just mean the posts themselves, but the organization of the site.  I've been on this site for, I find hard to believe, almost 10 years, and Victoria has tweaked the site a number of times to make the organization of the forums make more sense for the particular era.  I've rarely seen that happen with "official" sites, probably not because the sponsoring company is lazy or doesn't devote enough resources but because of the sheer magnitude of the effort needed.

Well, the milk is spilt, and the old adage applies.  Thanks again.


----------



## Cerianthus (Feb 18, 2018)

I too am sorry to see this forum go. However thanks to Victoria and others for the help received and all the work that has gone into this. I may or may not see you at the adobe forum but I am subscribed to the newsletters. one of the joys of a forum that is not too large is that you read the odd thread that doesn't really concern you and you pick up a good idea, or try to help the forum gurus by answering the easier questions, if any. 

Good luck to you Victoria and the gurus !


----------



## Ian.B (Feb 18, 2018)

Bugga!! This place has always been a great source of information to solve the many Lightroom hard to understand features; but nothing stays the same so I guess this is the time for that _*BIG*_ thank you I owe Victoria, the gurus, and the many others who have helped me out with my Lr dramas.

All the best to everyone; perhaps we will meet again elsewhere on the  WWW.


----------



## mikecox (Feb 18, 2018)

I join all those above in expressing my shock, dismay, and loss! I will miss this community! Thanks for all the years of support!


----------



## morris david (Feb 18, 2018)

Sorry to hear this Victoria. Thanks to you and all the experts here. I didn't post or ask too many questions, but I did read. Your site was of great help to me. 

Morris


----------



## clee01l (Feb 18, 2018)

I think it was unfortunate that Victoria chose this time to stop providing user support.  The Adobe forum has never had the functional, useful interface to find and follow an issue to resolve it.  Moreover, I am convinced now more than ever that with the approach that Adobe has had toward Lightroom development and direction that the Lightroom product will not survive the Adobe blunders and now the loss of this forum.  

I guess that this is my final post.  I've enjoyed helping people and found my volunteer efforts rewarding.   I also appreciate the world-wide friendships that I made here.  I have even been able to make face to face connections with some on both sides of the Atlantic.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Feb 18, 2018)

Thankyou Victoria.
lightroomqueen.com/community was the first site that put me on the road to better understanding the nature and quirks of the Lightroom environment, and with all the great help provided by others posting to this site.
It will be missed.
All the best to you.


----------



## tspear (Feb 19, 2018)

@Victoria Bampton 

Thanks for keeping the forum running for such a long while.
However, I view this as just one more nail in the coffin in keeping Adobe LightRoom and makes a search for a replacement a little more urgent.
The phrase signal to noise ratio is critical to the long term survival of a forum. This forum had a fairly high signal to noise ratio; which makes the limited time I have to dedicate to my photography hobby valuable. The number of posts/threads I have found useful on the main Adobe sights is abysmally low. Questions I have asked years ago are still unanswered; there are a large number of posts with incorrect information or bad directions. Basically the signal to noise ratio has been so bad that I always give up on the official Adobe forums.

@clee01l 

Drop me a line, you helped me a long time ago and I still owe you a dinner for the help and saving me hours of work. n 6 1 4 c d @gmail.com

@johnbeardy 

Drop me line if you ever make it over to New England area of the states, I would gladly take you out for a dinner, your smart workflow has saved me more than a few times. And also made it a lot harder to find a replacement for Lr. n 6 1 4 c d @gmail.com

Tim


----------



## Jimmsp (Feb 19, 2018)

Tom Hogarty said:


> Thank you Victoria.  I have many thoughts and emotions on this topic but I'll limit myself to the following:
> 
> Lightroom's continued success wouldn't exist if it wasn't for the support of this community
> This community wouldn't have thrived without this sentiment, "The atmosphere and style of help we've cultivated here is something I'm very proud of, but I've come to realise that it's due to the way WE treat people, rather than the website we're using."
> ...



Tom - Adobe could help us and yourself out by finding a way to keep this forum, it's users, contributors. and its gurus active and somewhat separate from the current Adobe forums. Your forum leaders could learn a lot from how this forum operated and succeeded.


----------



## PhilBurton (Feb 19, 2018)

Zenon said:


> I'm sorry to see this place close it's doors. It has been every helpful with the short time I was a member. If I can't find an answer somewhere else I come here. I don't have the history but thanks Victoria for this place, to the mods/gurus and all that helped finding solutions.





Gnits said:


> Disappointed.


Me too.  I don't know how I could have mastered Lightroom, such as I have, without this forum.  There is a saying about, "All good things must come to an end."  Still, I'm surprised.


----------



## PhilBurton (Feb 19, 2018)

Jimmsp said:


> Tom - Adobe could help us and yourself out by finding a way to keep this forum, it's users, contributors. and its gurus active and somewhat separate from the current Adobe forums. Your forum leaders could learn a lot from how this forum operated and succeeded.


Tom,

I have found the official Adobe forums frustrating to use, compared with this forum.  i'm sure that Adobe has invested a lot in their forum application, but in the end, I hardly ever go to the Adobe forums and I'm a daily (several times!) visitor to this forum.  I want to add my voice to the others urging Adobe to adopt this forum.  There is a lot of ferment in our little Lightroom world, and this forum has been an excellent place to discuss/vent/get explanations.  

It's hard to build up this kind of community.  Take the opportunity.

Phil


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 19, 2018)

Wow guys, you sure know how to tug at my heart strings!!!


----------



## DRounding (Feb 19, 2018)

Oh no! I was so glad I had found this forum.


----------



## happycranker (Feb 19, 2018)

Wow just cannot believe it, would there be any other forum as useful as here, answer no! 
Such a great shame thank you Victoria and hope your future is a success.


----------



## Duncanh (Feb 19, 2018)

Following my earlier comment.
Victoria it’s such a shame to lose such an incredible resource that you and all the contributors have built over 10 years.
I’ll ask the question that nobody has asked but I’m sure have thought.
Is there in any way anything we can do to keep this forum open ?
Resource, money, begging ?


----------



## MrSteveVee (Feb 19, 2018)

Ahh such a shame. Thanks to all for your help and time both directly and indirectly over the years, it has been most appreciated, I too did visit the forum several times a day so it will be a big loss to me as well, especially as over these years I have gotten to know the style, knowledge, humour and even quirks of the regular posters so that even though  we had never met, I felt they were colleagues of mine who I could call on or talk too if needed. Such a loss.
Now like Cletus I too believe that Adobe have made some bad decisions and that the lightroom product is on a precarious path, additionally I also believe that Victoria will one day look back on her decision too close this forum and say "O'h dear, that was a mistake", but it was her decision and I respect that and wish her well in her next endeavours.
As for myself, I too say goodbye. I have decided that I shall migrate to Darktable. Its far more powerful than I first thought and actively under development. Granted the Windows version has a few bugs and quirks, but it already appears to dwarf lightroom in its capabilities so I an hooked. Anyone want to discuss it let me know
Steve


----------



## Zenon (Feb 19, 2018)

PhilBurton said:


> Tom,
> 
> I have found the official Adobe forums frustrating to use, compared with this forum.  i'm sure that Adobe has invested a lot in their forum application, but in the end, I hardly ever go to the Adobe forums and I'm a daily (several times!) visitor to this forum.  I want to add my voice to the others urging Adobe to adopt this forum.  There is a lot of ferment in our little Lightroom world, and this forum has been an excellent place to discuss/vent/get explanations.
> 
> ...



I'm not looking forward to the Adobe forums either. No where near as good as this site.


----------



## Colin Grant (Feb 19, 2018)

Hugely disappointed but thanks for all you have done in the past. To be honest I have been wrestling with the idea of moving away from the subscription model for a while now and this has probably pushed me over the edge. My subscription period end is May and I have little doubt that I will now move to pastures new.


----------



## Zenon (Feb 19, 2018)

Before deciding to stick with Adobe I tested a few of of the top developers. I shoot a lot of wildlife and I don't have the big lenses yet. I have to crop, sometimes a lot and I kinda consider myself a self proclaimed expert at pushing the heck out of flies. When the others give me the fine detail at extreme crops that LR does then I will consider it. I don't mind the plan at all. $10 a month is insignificant. As long as I have a choice when it comes to the use if cloud storage I'm fine with it.

We will get answers, it just won't be as quick and easy.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 19, 2018)

I’m touched by the strength of feeling. I am listening to all of your responses and considering options... no promises, but you are being heard. 



Colin Grant said:


> To be honest I have been wrestling with the idea of moving away from the subscription model for a while now and this has probably pushed me over the edge.


Ok, tell me more about this. Having access to this forum is a major selling point for Lightroom itself? Is that because the forum software is easier to use? Or the atmosphere and sense of community? Or the fact it’s simply more intimate than the Adobe forums?


----------



## Anthony.Ralph (Feb 19, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> I’m touched by the strength of feeling. I am listening to all of your responses and considering options... no promises, but you are being heard.
> 
> 
> Ok, tell me more about this. Having access to this forum is a major selling point for Lightroom itself? Is that because the forum software is easier to use? Or the atmosphere and sense of community? Or the fact it’s simply more intimate than the Adobe forums?




All of the above! 

As an avid lurker (typically twice per day) and without patronising you at all, this forum is an integral part of the Lightroom package for me. I am currently wrestling with the perpetual/subscription options - in particular about the potential difficulties in stopping a subscription sometime in the future (the money thing is irrelevant for 99% of users in my opinion). Without this forum I would be more inclined to seek out other software offerings as I remain ambivalent about Adobe's future plans. Even peer-to-peer help needs to be seen as unbiased and independent; aspects this forum has in spades.

Anthony


----------



## Bob_B (Feb 19, 2018)

clee01l said:


> ...I guess that this is my final post.  I've enjoyed helping people and found my volunteer efforts rewarding.   I also appreciate the world-wide friendships that I made here.  I have even been able to make face to face connections with some on both sides of the Atlantic.



And thank you for all your help!!! I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 19, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Wow guys, you sure know how to tug at my heart strings!!!


If you will note there are many expressing sentiments like this:


PhilBurton said:


> I have found the official Adobe forums frustrating to use, compared with this forum.


  If Adobe would adopt this type of forum interface, then leaving this website and migrating over to Adobe might be feasible.  As it exists now, the Adobe website will Kill LR support before it gets improved to the quality of this one.


----------



## Jimmsp (Feb 19, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> I’m touched by the strength of feeling. I am listening to all of your responses and considering options... no promises, but you are being heard.
> 
> 
> Ok, tell me more about this. Having access to this forum is a major selling point for Lightroom itself? Is that because the forum software is easier to use? Or the atmosphere and sense of community? Or the fact it’s simply more intimate than the Adobe forums?



I think that answer to your questions is "Yes" to all 4, plus something else. The advice and problem solving from the gurus and other advanced users that are here is 2nd to none. I could post a comment/problem/question and get what I needed back within a very short period of time. 
Likewise, reading through someone else's questions and follow-on answers often gave me new insight into changing my own workflow.
All of these are perhaps part of the community we have. The expertise that we have here is outstanding, with information communicated in a  professional but friendly way.

Why else do people come here multiple times a day? You have a community of LR users that continues to grow.

I also skim around the dpreview site a lot. In their Retouching forums, your site is often given as a go to site for problems that people might post looking for help.


----------



## Jimmsp (Feb 19, 2018)

clee01l said:


> If you will note there are many expressing sentiments like this:
> If Adobe would adopt this type of forum interface, then leaving this website and migrating over to Adobe might be feasible.  As it exists now, the Adobe website will Kill LR support before it gets improved to the quality of this one.



Clee - don't sell yourself short. You are one of the reasons that this site is so popular. Adobe could change their forum interface, but without the rapid professional & friendly feedback from experts like yourself people would go elsewhere.


----------



## camner (Feb 19, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Ok, tell me more about this. Having access to this forum is a major selling point for Lightroom itself? Is that because the forum software is easier to use? Or the atmosphere and sense of community? Or the fact it’s simply more intimate than the Adobe forums?


Part of the attraction of LR is that it is an "all in one" solution; it is a digital asset manager as well as an image "manipulator" (for want of a better term), it serves those who "publish" their photos only to the web as well as those who print, it supports geoencoding (and the reverse), etc.  It isn't necessarily the BEST at any one of these capabilities, but taken together, it's hard to think of a better solution (which, aside from inertia, is probably the reason so many have said, "I've looked at alternatives but I'm sticking with LR.") But, the multifaceted nature of LR is also its chief drawback...any piece of software that does so many things is necessarily complex.  Many have spoken about the "steep learning curve."  I've been using LR for many years now, but I now I am nowhere close to "mastery" (I know what I know, and I know I am not fully aware of what I don't know!).  There is simply no good source of information and guidance (of which I am aware) other than this forum.  The Adobe forums, as others have pointed out, aren't 10% as useful, for a number of reasons. But, beyond the "facts," as others have also pointed out, this forum is a community of PEOPLE, not just an information exchange (compare the feeling here, say, to that of other forum boards that only feel like dry exchanges of info). That's a large part, for many, of the "Lightroom experience." Not having this community will be a huge loss.  (That said, this is your decision to make, and as others undoubtedly feel, I am more grateful for what I have had and gained over 10 years than I am upset by contemplating its absence.)


----------



## Bob_B (Feb 19, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Ok, tell me more about this. Having access to this forum is a major selling point for Lightroom itself? Is that because the forum software is easier to use? Or the atmosphere and sense of community? Or the fact it’s simply more intimate than the Adobe forums?



Yes, this forum is a major selling point (for me) in sticking, for now, with LR.

Yes, this forum is _much_ easier to use.

Yes, the sense of community and camaraderie is greater here than on other LR-specific forums.

Yes, although I wouldn't use "intimate"; informed without bias is more what I'd use.


----------



## Gnits (Feb 19, 2018)

This forum was a bright light on a dark and sometimes stormy sea. The generousity of multiple people with knowlege to share that knowledge and experience will be lost to the ether for ever. I checked this forum every day and will miss my daily fix. My other daily fix is The Online Photographer. Another generous soul. 

If desperate, I will raise a support ticket with Adobe.  

Thanks to The Lightroom Queen for been such a bright light. 

Maybe my last post.  Yeats comes to mind. 

Had I the heaven's embroidered cloths,
Enwrought with golden and silver light,
The blue and the dim and the dark cloths 
Of night and light and the half-light;
I would spread the cloths under your feet:
But I, being poor, have only my dreams;
I have spread my dreams under your feet;
Tread softly because you tread on my dreams.
_
W. B. Yeats_
_
Another light goes out and maybe some of our dreams also. 

Adieu. _


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 19, 2018)

clee01l said:


> If you will note there are many expressing sentiments like this:
> If Adobe would adopt this type of forum interface, then leaving this website and migrating over to Adobe might be feasible.  As it exists now, the Adobe website will Kill LR support before it gets improved to the quality of this one.


Couldn't agree more Cletus... I had an 8 month struggle with the Adobe forums, trying to sort out ridiculous (pre CC) glitches before I finally got things sorted (with the help of non-Adobe people... it may even have been you!)... I lurk on this forum a lot - I usually find my questions have already been addressed, and the posts are so easy to find - I will be very sad to be thrown back onto the impersonal and unfiltered mass that is the Adobe forum.  If Victoria can be tempted to reconsider, I for one (among many!) would be delighted!
Thanks to Victoria - and all the people who contribute their knowledge to this site
Kirsty


----------



## OogieM (Feb 19, 2018)

Add me to the list of folks who are horrified and dismayed at your change. The Adobe forums are useless. There is no way to browse them easily, the forum SW is arcane and hard to use. Questions get lost and the people are unwilling to assist.



Victoria Bampton said:


> Having access to this forum is a major selling point for Lightroom itself? Is that because the forum software is easier to use? Or the atmosphere and sense of community? Or the fact it’s simply more intimate than the Adobe forums?


I can't answer for others but yes, IMO this forum is a huge selling point for staying in the LightRoom ecosystem. The Forum SW both allows you to see ALL the threads and questions in an easy to read format but also there are fast responses to almost any question. 

Searching is not an effective way to really get help unless it's a very specific issue. Being able to browse is much better.


----------



## OogieM (Feb 19, 2018)

Tom Hogarty said:


> Thank you Victoria.  I have many thoughts and emotions on this topic but I'll limit myself to the following:
> 
> Lightroom's continued success wouldn't exist if it wasn't for the support of this community
> This community wouldn't have thrived without this sentiment, "The atmosphere and style of help we've cultivated here is something I'm very proud of, but I've come to realise that it's due to the way WE treat people, rather than the website we're using."
> ...


Drop the entire forum structure and implement something like this or just use these forums as is.
The Adobe forums are impossible to navigate, you cannot get the serendipity of finding information and ideas that you didn't even know you had questions about. The people here are friendly, respond and are patient. Adobe just leaves users hanging unless it happens to feed one other corporate advertising thrusts.

The way Adobe is handling the entire CC Classic et all issues and now the loss of this forum is again having me reconsider staying with LightRoom. 

I'd rather pay Victoria a small subscription fee to keep the forums going as is. At least with a subscription to her I know I am getting good value for my money!


----------



## PhilBurton (Feb 19, 2018)

Gnits said:


> Maybe my last post.
> _Adieu. _



"Say it ain't so, Gnits."  Apologies to the mythical kid who may or may not have said this to S_hoeless Joe Jackson_, about the 1919 World Series scandal.  This Day in Quotes: “Say it ain’t so, Joe!”

Phil


----------



## clee01l (Feb 19, 2018)

Gnits said:


> Maybe my last post. Yeats comes to mind.


Yeats may be the reason that I'm planning a trip to Ireland.

FWIW, I don't think I have ever seen poetry posted to the Adobe Forum.  If Victoria figures out a way to keep this thing going I'll reward her with a Haiku.


----------



## rob211 (Feb 19, 2018)

Wow. So sad to see this end, but it's understandable. Not sure there's anything quite like it out there; the character of a forum like this gets lost in a big tech support forum like Adobe's (how many "my lightroom lost my files!" posts can one endure?  ). I hope that you have good fortune with whatever comes next.


----------



## rhynetc (Feb 19, 2018)

I've put off responding while I've tried to participate in the Adobe forums, but honestly I can't stomach the attitudes displayed there.  Those computer jockeys who feel they have free rein to bash Adobe for not designing the software for their own tailor-made machines don't have anything to contribute for most of us and simply consume space and suck the oxygen out of the air for most of us.

I'm used to the user-friendly atmosphere and the helpful nature of the gurus who provided so much teaching to everyone on the forum, and I just cannot accept the brash and downright mean nature of some of the bullies there.  Frankly, these Adobe forums remind me of other forums (ie, Luminous Landscape) where the dismissive attitudes of some of the prima donnas who populated them dragged down the forum for me in the end.

I guess I'll go elsewhere...


----------



## rhynetc (Feb 19, 2018)

clee01l said:


> I think it was unfortunate that Victoria chose this time to stop providing user support.  The Adobe forum has never had the functional, useful interface to find and follow an issue to resolve it.  Moreover, I am convinced now more than ever that with the approach that Adobe has had toward Lightroom development and direction that the Lightroom product will not survive the Adobe blunders and now the loss of this forum.
> 
> I guess that this is my final post.  I've enjoyed helping people and found my volunteer efforts rewarding.   I also appreciate the world-wide friendships that I made here.  I have even been able to make face to face connections with some on both sides of the Atlantic.



Thank you Cletus, and thank you, Victoria for this learning opportunity.  It's been great and I will miss all of it.


----------



## Gavin Lipscombe (Feb 20, 2018)

As a new user of Lightroom this forum has been invaluable, I've only made a couple of posts but I've read and learnt a huge amount.
I tried the adobe forum but soon gave up (signal to noise ratio, as an earlier post rather succinctly put it) was the main reason.  This is not just a problems with adobe forum a lot of manufacturer forums seem to suffer from this problem.  maybe independent forums attract more people of a similar outlook.

I am already considering if I want to continue with Lightroom.  At the moment 6.14 supports all my cameras and glass straight out of the box.  But how long will that last?  I wish I could have some of the new features that are not available in 6.14, if there was a perpetual licence for V7 I would probably pay for the upgrade.  I don't like the model adobe is using, personally I want Lightroom Classic.  I have no need for Photoshop, I have no need for Lightroom CC, I have no need for adobe cloud ( I have 2 other cloud subscriptions that give me all the functionality I want ) yet, at the moment, if I want to upgrade my version of Lightroom Classic I have to pay adobe for extra's that have no value to me,  Maybe (probably not) adobe will have a classic only subscription.  I don't have an objection to subscription business models.  I'm happy to pay Microsoft for office 365, considerably better value though with 5 accounts and the cloud storage you get, but paying for something I don't want just irritates me.

Loosing this forum just adds another tick in the box that says I need an alternative to Lightroom.

Finally many thanks to Victoria for the work that has gone into this forum, it will be missed.  Independence is a great asset and loosing it detracts from the diversity of the community.


----------



## tspear (Feb 20, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Ok, tell me more about this. Having access to this forum is a major selling point for Lightroom itself? Is that because the forum software is easier to use? Or the atmosphere and sense of community? Or the fact it’s simply more intimate than the Adobe forums?



Short answer is yes. Without this forum I doubt I would have stayed with Lr or even adopted it. 
The forum software is much better, the quality of the posts, the community... all of it.

Tim


----------



## Swanny48 (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi.  Although I thought I read a few days ago that you weren't accepting any more new registration to the forum, I've just managed to join.
I just wanted to add my name to the long list of people who really hope the forum can continue.  Although I was not a forum member until a few minutes ago, I've looked at it pretty well daily for the last year or so. I suppose the reason I never registered was that I'd managed to find any information I was looking for, just by looking at the site without having to ask a specific question. I doubt that is something I could do on the official Adobe site, although to be fair, I've never actually visited it.
If it can't continue I'd just like to say thanks to all the people who have helped me, even if you didn't realise it.

John


----------



## Giblets (Feb 20, 2018)

Only a fairly recent member of the forum compared with others but it has helped me immensely getting to grips with LR so I would be very sad to see it go.  I fully appreciate all the hard work that goes in to running such a resource but, should the inevitable happen then I would like to say thank you to Victoria and all the other guys who have helped me out.  TBH I find the official Adobe forums far too difficult to get any information from.

<Note to Self: must order copy of VB's LR 6 Standalone book toote suite!>


----------



## LouieSherwin (Feb 20, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> I’m touched by the strength of feeling. I am listening to all of your responses and considering options... no promises, but you are being heard.
> 
> Ok, tell me more about this. Having access to this forum is a major selling point for Lightroom itself? Is that because the forum software is easier to use? Or the atmosphere and sense of community? Or the fact it’s simply more intimate than the Adobe forums?



Victoria,

I fully support you in doing that you need to take care of your self. If you are done with overseeing, managing, upgrading and worrying about this forum than you should let it go and peace be with you.  We are all grownups and will cope but as you have heard the loss is palpable for many. I hope that you will take all this outpouring of emotion for what I think it is, acknowledgement of what you succeeded in creating. An online technical discussion community that is honest, kind, helpful, respectful, friendly etc.. 

I also want to emphasize the importance of the small group of dedicated Lightroom "gurus" that have donated hours and hours of their time to patiently answer the questions. Sometimes that same question over and over again. My hat is off to you folks that jump in and answer for the umpteenth time "Why all my thumbnails have a question mark. Oh by the way I just happened to move a few folders." , etc. etc..

-louie


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Feb 20, 2018)

One thing I've been thinking about... 

I think one issue with the Adobe forums is there is a perception that one is communicating with Adobe.  Their occasional presence there reinforces it.  Then frustration mounts when solutions (from Adobe, as in changes) are not forthcoming.

The clear message here is that you are communicating with people who know the product but are not Adobe, and both implicit by that scenario and explicit by moderation one doesn't devolve into rants about "why are you [Adobe] not fixing this", but rather focuses on what users can do.

I am not convinced an Adobe branded forum will ever truly get around the idea that "Adobe should be listening and fixing this". 

I think the separation has itself led to a lot of the success here.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 20, 2018)

Linwood,
You're right. People generally come here looking for help with their problems rather than expecting Adobe to magically fix it for them. That means that they'll stick with us through the potentially long and drawn out process of helping them.


----------



## rebop (Feb 21, 2018)

MUCH prefer you remain here. A totally different flavor and support for those of us still using 6 and resisting moves to Software as a Service to the nubs of my fingernails.

Reconsider Victoria? If not you will be missed.

~Bob


----------



## thommy (Feb 21, 2018)

Thanks a lot for all great support from a great team of Lightroom gurus!
This site has helped me understand Lightrooms tweaks and tricks and also solved issues I have had.
And a big thanks to Victoria for maintaining the forum.
So sorry to see it ending - but life goes on!


----------



## instanes (Feb 21, 2018)

Thank you Victoria.  You have provided a very great service and your efforts are appreciated.   Part of my daily morning routine is to sip a cup of coffee and swing by this forum and scan the new posts to see if there is a tidbit or two to be picked up. Nothing ever stays the same and a life lesson has been that everything changes. That said I will miss this forum.
My very best and fare thee well.  

Stan


----------



## Colin Grant (Feb 22, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> I’m touched by the strength of feeling. I am listening to all of your responses and considering options... no promises, but you are being heard.
> 
> 
> Ok, tell me more about this. Having access to this forum is a major selling point for Lightroom itself? Is that because the forum software is easier to use? Or the atmosphere and sense of community? Or the fact it’s simply more intimate than the Adobe forums?


I have never found the Adobe Forums anywhere near as user friendly as this one. People on here are helpful, friendly and very tolerant. It has given me easy access to lots of information be that via opening my own threads or reading others. I have never not found an answer; it might not always have been the response I wanted, but it has been the right one . In a nutshell this forum has been able to remove the mega corporate image of Adobe and replace it with the human face of post processing. Without that LR does not hold a lot for me and I have never been a great fan of the subscription model anyway.


----------



## Jimmsp (Feb 22, 2018)

Colin Grant said:


> In a nutshell this forum has been able to remove the mega corporate image of Adobe and replace it with the human face of post processing.



One of the best 1 sentence summaries I have read. I like it.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 22, 2018)

Colin Grant said:


> this forum has been able to remove the mega corporate image of Adobe and replace it with the human face of post processing.


What a lovely way of putting it!


----------



## rebop (Feb 22, 2018)

Could not agree more, Colin. As a matter of fact the notice of closing by Victoria has caused me to renew a desire to be informed about the alternatives to Lightroom now including Darktable, Affinity, ON1, Lightzone. I may not make the move as I "own" Lightroom 6, but I will be well informed when and if I do.

~Bob


----------



## Dianne_A (Feb 22, 2018)

Gnits said:


> This forum was a bright light on a dark and sometimes stormy sea. The generousity of multiple people with knowlege to share that knowledge and experience will be lost to the ether for ever. I checked this forum every day and will miss my daily fix. My other daily fix is The Online Photographer. Another generous soul.
> If desperate, I will raise a support ticket with Adobe.
> Thanks to The Lightroom Queen for been such a bright light.
> Maybe my last post.  Yeats comes to mind.
> ...



Beautifully stated!!

I've not been a daily or even weekly visitor, but when I had a need for LR help, this was first on the list because people listened and responded and followed-up. The Adobe help sites have improved somewhat, but, to me, there still is no sense that an interested human being is behind it. It's just not user friendly. The inconsistency mentioned by someone is my biggest peeve. 
Thanks, Victoria, for starting something wonderful.......and for being the very best of resources for LR.


----------



## Norfolk Lad (Feb 22, 2018)

LouieSherwin said:


> Victoria,
> 
> I fully support you in doing that you need to take care of your self. If you are done with overseeing, managing, upgrading and worrying about this forum than you should let it go and peace be with you. We are all grownups and will cope but as you have heard the loss is palpable for many. I hope that you will take all this outpouring of emotion for what I think it is, acknowledgement of what you succeeded in creating. An online technical discussion community that is honest, kind, helpful, respectful, friendly etc..
> 
> I also want to emphasize the importance of the small group of dedicated Lightroom "gurus" that have donated hours and hours of their time to patiently answer the questions. Sometimes that same question over and over again. My hat is off to you folks that jump in and answer for the umpteenth time "Why all my thumbnails have a question mark. Oh by the way I just happened to move a few folders." , etc. etc..



Very well put Louie.  The community spirit of this forum has made it such a pleasant place to browse or ask questions without fear of being shot down.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 23, 2018)

*GOOD NEWS!!!! *

Last weekend, I announced my plans to close Lightroom Forums, and I was touched by the response. You clearly care about this community as much as I do, and you made some very compelling arguments. 

While I do still need to make some changes, I’m delighted to announce *I’ve found a way for the forum to remain open*.

By merging Lightroom Forums with my Lightroom Queen website, I can significantly cut the financial and administrative costs, while retaining our independence. 

In practical terms, it will mean very few changes for the community - an updated domain name that will automatically redirect your existing bookmarks (to https://www.lightroomqueen.com/community or similar), and in time, an updated page header.  Your personal data remains safe, and won’t be sold or shared with any third-parties.

Our lovely team of Gurus have offered to take on some of the administrative load, and in order to maintain the friendly atmosphere we all enjoy, we’ve taken the opportunity to refresh the forum rules to make them even easier for everyone to understand.

Once again I'd like to thank everyone for their continued support, and for helping to build the community we’ve all come to love.


----------



## ST-EOS (Feb 23, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> *GOOD NEWS!!!! *
> 
> Last weekend, I announced my plans to close Lightroom Forums, and I was touched by the response. You clearly care about this community as much as I do, and you made some very compelling arguments.
> 
> ...



I don't care that it is -2.5 outside this morning, having just read the above from Victoria my day is full of sunshine. My grateful thanks go to all who have agreed to take this wonderful forum onwards and upwards.  Thank You


----------



## stevevp (Feb 23, 2018)

Excellent news. I'm so glad you've found a way to keep the forum going Victoria.


----------



## Colin Grant (Feb 23, 2018)

Excellent news indeed. Thank you Victoria - my day, week, month etc. has ben made


----------



## tspear (Feb 23, 2018)

Great news. And thanks to the gurus to step up.

If you need additional admin help, I am willing, but do not include me in the gurus!

Tim

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duncanh (Feb 23, 2018)

Great news to wake up to. Thank you Victoria and the band of Gurus, very much appreciated.
I can continue my daily drop in to pickup tips and ideas and also feel safe that if I have any problems there’s always friendly reliable help available.


----------



## Gavin Lipscombe (Feb 23, 2018)

clee01l said:


> If Victoria figures out a way to keep this thing going I'll reward her with a Haiku.



Waiting for the Haiku  Victoria deserves it

Fantastic news that the forum will continue, lots of kisses to Victoria.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 23, 2018)

Gavin Lipscombe said:


> Victoria deserves it



The whole team deserves it. They've been working hard with me all week to make this happen, and I couldn't do it without their support.


----------



## prbimages (Feb 23, 2018)

Woo-hoo!


----------



## Zenon (Feb 23, 2018)

I'm on the road and not keeping up with everything. Some sites like POTN (some members there were concerned about the closure) have a voluntary donation. Is this available here or if I become a member does that help? I don't mind kicking in for the support I get. 

Thanks to Johan I'm more organized day to day than I have ever been but I sure hate editing on my cheapest I could buy MacBook Air.


----------



## rebop (Feb 23, 2018)

Superb news!

A nice way to wake up this morning.

~Bob


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 23, 2018)

Zenon said:


> Some sites like POTN (some members there were concerned about the closure) have a voluntary donation. Is this available here or if I become a member does that help? I don't mind kicking in for the support I get.



That's kind Zenon, thank you. The profits from my books is what will (or won't!) keep this site afloat financially, so if anyone wants to buy a copy, I certainly won't object, and that way you get an additional significant benefit too.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 23, 2018)

Gavin Lipscombe said:


> Waiting for the Haiku  Victoria deserves it
> 
> Fantastic news that the forum will continue, lots of kisses to Victoria.


Oh dear! Now I need to switch to the other side of my brain and get to work.


----------



## OogieM (Feb 23, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> *GOOD NEWS!!!! *
> ...
> By merging Lightroom Forums with my Lightroom Queen website, I can significantly cut the financial and administrative costs, while retaining our independence.
> 
> Our lovely team of Gurus have offered to take on some of the administrative load


That has just made my entire year!

I've already got your books so...I'll echo the willingness to provide voluntary donations to keep the site going. While not a guru by any stretch of anyones imagination I'd also be willing to do computer grunt work on occasion to help manage the forum. I currently provide computer space for a sheep forum that was also facing closure. While I can do a lot more there as I know more about sheep than I do about LightRoom I am willing to help if I can here as well.


----------



## Jimmsp (Feb 23, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> *GOOD NEWS!!!! *
> 
> .... I’m delighted to announce *I’ve found a way for the forum to remain open*. .....



Oh Happy Days. What great news to wake up to.
Congratulations and Thank You to you and the team.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Feb 23, 2018)

I am so glad this place is going forward. I love bringing people here!


----------



## Anthony.Ralph (Feb 23, 2018)

Thank you Victoria. This is great news.

Anthony.


----------



## thommy (Feb 23, 2018)

Very much appreciated. May become the winner of the year - category "forum keep-alive" 

Thommy


----------



## davidedric (Feb 23, 2018)

Excellent news.  Thank you Victoria and team, and thank you, too, to all the members who so eloquently pleaded for the forums' future.

I was genuinely upset when the closure was broached - not just because of the disappearance of a valued resource, but because of the loss of such a friendly and supportive community.  I've lost count of the number of lost souls that I have pointed to here to find answers, to Lightroom issues that is, and it's good to know I'll be able to do so in the future.

Best wishes to all,

Dave


----------



## PhilBurton (Feb 23, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> *GOOD NEWS!!!! *
> 
> Last weekend, I announced my plans to close Lightroom Forums, and I was touched by the response. You clearly care about this community as much as I do, and you made some very compelling arguments.
> 
> While I do still need to make some changes, I’m delighted to announce *I’ve found a way for the forum to remain open*.



I am so, so relieved.  Whatever it takes to keep this forum open, I'm in favor, including a monthly subscription.  

I've been spending the last few days on personal "Plan B" alternatives to try to preserve some element of this forum.  Now those plans can remain just ideas and ruminations.

I went to the official Adobe forums for the first time in probably two months, and I was reminded about all the reason_s _I don't like to use them.

Phil Burton


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 23, 2018)

I can only echo all the relief and happiness expressed above - I'm so pleased and relieved that this Lightroom haven will remain... thank you Victoria - and all the gurus who make this a special place!
Kirsty


----------



## MrSteveVee (Feb 23, 2018)

Great news, thanks Victoria 

Steve


----------



## mikecox (Feb 23, 2018)

It's been such a short while since you shut the forum down but I've missed it on every one of those days, wondering how many hoops I would need to jump through to get my many questions answered. The forum had been a lifesaver for me, I don't know how I would have managed without.  

Your message came as a huge relief to me!! THANK-YOU!  What a relief to know all the great support I've gotten here over the years is going to remain! I can't thank you enough!  

If you ever consider doing this again give some serious thought to a membership fee, because I would, gladly, pay to support this forum!


----------



## mcasan (Feb 23, 2018)

Much thanks to Victoria and the rest of the Team!!!!


----------



## Ian.B (Feb 23, 2018)

Before
       :(
After


----------



## happycranker (Feb 24, 2018)

Whew that was a close call !!!!!

Brilliant news, thanks Victoria and all the team.


----------



## MarkNicholas (Feb 24, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> *GOOD NEWS!!!! *
> 
> Last weekend, I announced my plans to close Lightroom Forums, and I was touched by the response. You clearly care about this community as much as I do, and you made some very compelling arguments.
> 
> ...



Great News !


----------



## Goughy (Feb 24, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> The profits from my books is what will (or won't!) keep this site afloat financially, so if anyone wants to buy a copy, I certainly won't object, and that way you get an additional significant benefit too.



Excellent! Persuaded me to upgrade from the previous edition to the new ebook (I'm assuming your margin on the ebook is the same or greater than the print version). Thanks, Victoria.


----------



## Banke (Feb 24, 2018)

Thanks Victoria This is a good news, this forum is the best place to get help, tips and tricks. To all Lightroom gurus in this forum there should also be a thank you for helping make this forum the best and now keep it running. I have read this forum for more than 10 years and have learned a lot about Lightroom.

Jørgen


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 24, 2018)

Goughy said:


> (I'm assuming your margin on the ebook is the same or greater than the print version).


The ebook layout is the same as the one that went to the printers (but they are narrower than previous books). If you need a PDF with wider margins for notes, I'm sure that can be arranged.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Feb 24, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> The ebook layout is the same as the one that went to the printers (but they are narrower than previous books). If you need a PDF with wider margins for notes, I'm sure that can be arranged.


I think he's refering at the earnings


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 24, 2018)

Roelof Moorlag said:


> I think he's refering at the earnings


LOL Oooooops!!  Yes, the margin on the eBooks is better than print. It's crazy expensive to get books printed!


----------



## Goughy (Feb 24, 2018)

Roelof Moorlag said:


> I think he's refering at the earnings



 Yes, I was.



Victoria Bampton said:


> LOL Oooooops!!  Yes, the margin on the eBooks is better than print. It's crazy expensive to get books printed!



I guessed it would be - I didn't want to appear too nosy in how you run your business. Thanks again for all you do here.


----------



## Duncanh (Feb 24, 2018)

I brought both the ebook and the printed book. Highly recommended.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 24, 2018)

Thank you! I'm so pleased you're enjoying it!


----------



## Duncanh (Feb 24, 2018)

Not only enjoying it but learning !!
I wanted to know how to use CC with Classic and whilst the book is about Classic it also covered my question so above and beyond what I was expecting.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Feb 25, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> What a lovely way of putting it!


Very please to note the forum will not be shutting down. I was just about to remove the link from my bookmarks.


----------



## mcasan (Feb 25, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> LOL Oooooops!!  Yes, the margin on the eBooks is better than print. It's crazy expensive to get books printed!



Even worse...print them and then ship them to the States!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 25, 2018)

mcasan said:


> Even worse...print them and then ship them to the States!


Yup, that's why they're printed on demand in US, UK and AU.


----------



## lulu2608 (Feb 25, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> *EDIT 23 February - WE'RE STAYING OPEN!!!! Read all about it here[COLOR]*



OMG, I've only been on here a matter of days so was shocked to see a thread about the forum closing.  Thank goodness Victoria has changed her mind as it looks like it'll be a wonderful resource.  Looking forward to getting more involved.


----------



## Peter Marble (Feb 26, 2018)

Wonderful news indeed!  This forum is an exceptional resource attended by like-minded and responsive members, but most important, by the Lightroom Queen!


----------



## Chris Wimlett (Feb 26, 2018)

I've only recently found this forum (and bought Victoria's excellent Lightroom Missing FAQ book), so this is great news indeed!


----------



## Norfolk Lad (Feb 26, 2018)

Thank you Victoria for reconsidering.  Massively relieved!


----------



## Replytoken (Feb 27, 2018)

I left on holiday for a week thinking that I would return to an almost closed forum, and have returned to this great news!  A BIG THANK YOU to Victoria for giving pause and listening to folks here before taking any final action.I really do appreciate when folks in charge are willing to listen to those being impacted.  It is a sign of great leadership and character.  And this is a great reminder that I need to order Victoria's book ASAP to further support her efforts.  Good to be home.

--Ken


----------



## VR in Oz (Feb 27, 2018)

(heaves sigh of relief that my LR safety net will still be there!)  
I'd like to add my BIG THANK YOU to Victoria - and all of the participants who give so freely and patiently of their expertise.   Even by just browsing, I've picked up so much useful information. 
And as suggested, if a bit of subscription moolah is needed to keep this excellent forum going, count me in.


----------



## Mr. TAB (Feb 27, 2018)

But!-but!-but!... i  JUST joined TODAY! You can't quit now!


----------



## no1uno (Feb 27, 2018)

Having just been ably-supported over a couple of issues it's heartening to know that this invaluable resource will not disappear! Many thanks, and best wishes for your future plans.
no1uno


----------



## Hoggy (Apr 25, 2018)

oh wow!  I didn't even know this could have happened!
So glad to hear it will stay open though!

I find the Adobe website to be intensely confusing..  In part because there are so many posts, that a thread will quickly find its way out-of-sight in no time flat.  And secondly, because it's just too linear - compounding the problem of posts going out-of-sight.  ...  As in "Here's your Adobe site" - "post everything under the sun right here".

This, on top of what others have mentioned about Adobe rarely listening and not doing much of anything other than to essentially say "We'll pass it on."  It makes the whole site rather pointless.


----------

